
Trump administration sues California over cap-and-trade deal with Quebec - swat535
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/quebec-california-cap-and-trade-1.5331865
======
Bostonian
I think the Trump administration is right about this -- the states are not
allowed to make agreements with other countries without Congressional
approval, according to [https://www.encyclopedia.com/history/dictionaries-
thesauruse...](https://www.encyclopedia.com/history/dictionaries-thesauruses-
pictures-and-press-releases/treaties-foreign-nations) : "States can make an
"Agreement or Compact" with other states or with foreign powers but only with
consent of the Congress (Article I, section 10)."

